# SATA Raid onboard + PCI Raid



## argax (4. September 2004)

*SATA Raid onboard + PCI Raid booten*

Habe mir eine SATA Platte gekauft von der ich booten möchte. (Promise 376 onboard) Zusätzlich läuft noch ein PCI  Fasttrack133 Raid. Das System versucht jetzt immer von dem PCI Raid zu booten. Wie kann ich mein Mainborad überreden von den SATA Controller zu booten.
Bin für jede Hilfe dankbar


----------

